# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  احمى جهازك والسيرفرات والمواقع مع الأمن والحماية فى الانترنت

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 احمى جهازك والسيرفرات والمواقع مع كتاب الأمن والحماية فى الانترنت
 
 InFo
 
  كتاب الأمن والحماية فى  الانترنت للوقاية من المخترقين فاذا كنت مخترقا او تريد الوقاية من الهاكرز  والمخترقين الذين يقومون برؤية صورك وملفاتك الشخصية على الكمبيوتر ونشر  الفيروسات على حاسبك فعليك بقراءة كتاب الأمن والحماية فى الانترنت الفعال  فى الحماية الذى يعلمك كيفية التعامل مع اى مخترق او اى شخص على الانترنت  كما ان به كيفية حماية السيرفرات والمواقع باحتراف وبدون الحاجه لاحد و وبه  العديد والعديد من المعلومات المفيده التى ستجعلك محترفا فى الحماية حمل  كتاب الأمن والحماية فى الانترنت وتعلم جميع الطرق القوية لصد اى هجوم عليك  والذى يعلمك كيفية جعل جهازك سليما اذا كان مخترقا بالفعل وافضل ما فى  الكتاب انه باللغة العربية وملئ بالصور للشرح العملى .
  Screen
 
 
 اولا هاااااام جدا يجب تحميل برنامج Foxit Reader لقراءة الكتاب فبدونه لا تستطيع قراءة الكتاب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 http://jumbofile.net/mbfvgmi75nkb
 -- -- -- --
 
  ثانيا تحميل كتاب حماية الحاسب
 JumboFile - سريع ويدعم الاستكمال
 http://jumbofile.net/ud5gottjbgye
 
 -- -- -- --

 تحميل كتاب حماية المواقع والسيرفرات
 http://jumbofile.net/vt57ypditnmr
*

----------

